# Looking for some advice on banks!



## RachelzBerry (May 10, 2013)

Hi all!

I'm soon to be relocating to the UAE and am doing some research on banks. I've had a look online at some reviews and to be honest there is some pretty terrifying customer service and experience feedback. 

Was hoping anyone could help me out with some advice about which banks are a good option? Any advice is welcome!

Many thanks


----------



## Deefor (May 29, 2011)

There was a similar thread on this forum a few months back. Reality here, like many other places that different people have different experiences. Customer service can be questionable around the globe - the banks in the UK are a prime example. 

I'd find out where you will be living and which are convenient to you. Also, some people choose to go with the same bank as their employer uses.

Sorry if this is a bit vague, but set your expectations low and prepare to be disappointed


----------

